# "Solo" or "special music"



## irresistible_grace (Nov 12, 2011)

Due to the corporate nature of worship, how does one justify a "solo" or "Special music" in worship? For the churches that don't have a person sing a "solo" during worship this question address the pianist/organist who is playing music when NO ONE ELSE is singing...


----------



## southkogs (Nov 12, 2011)

Some thoughts:

Joe Morecraft wrote a book called "How God Wants Us to Worship Him" that I think does a good job addressing corporate worship.

As a church, I think it's important to look for the Holy Spirit's leading on "Special Music." If the church is not comfortable with it, then don't. If they are comfortable, then Christian Liberty allows some room for that - in context. What's the context? In my opinion, the special music (solo, group, instrumental, vocal, what have you...) must 1.) edify the body, 2.) direct the congregation to God, not to the musician and 3.) not be EVERY time the congregation gathers (in my opinion). I say not every time because I think it becomes a platform for pride, and becomes difficult to make sense in a congregational setting.

Something else to consider about the value of "special music," and particularly an instrumental: a pause for reflection should be a welcome thing in worship. A time span to reflect on what has been confessed, heard through the preaching of God's Word and how it applies to one's life can be defined by a gentle instrumental.

When the minister of music is doing a "Chuck Berry" across the chancel with a Gibson Les Paul slung low ... it's probably gone too far


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 12, 2011)

This is taken straight from a sister church of the one I am a member of and I think if you can have a solo or special event within these statements, then you're "golden":


> Drawing upon the rich traditions of the historic Christian Church, we attest that Reformed worship is characterized in the following ways:
> 
> God-Centered:
> 
> ...


----------



## JBaldwin (Nov 12, 2011)

"Special Music" at our church is not the norm, but rather the exception at our church, and it is done when it fits with what we are doing. For example, we want to teach a song that is more difficult to learn to the congregation, we might have someone or several someones sing it as folks are walking in or just after the prayer time. Sometimes we will have someone sing something appropriate during or after communion. We do not have an offertory at our church (just a box at the back), so there is not a time when special music would be a regular thing.


----------



## seajayrice (Nov 12, 2011)

Depends on whether or not the music falls under the rubric of preaching or worship. If it's just "background" it is neither, and as such would not be any different than poinsettias in the sanctuary.


----------



## Philip (Nov 12, 2011)

Usually (at least in my current church) it takes the form of a prelude/postlude plus an interlude to transition from the announcements at the beginning of the service to the call to worship.


----------

